# Tomar Meetup



## jmcooper (Jan 8, 2017)

Hello! I'm trying to organise a casual meetup in Tomar for expats and locals - the group is here: facebook.com/groups/1735115720078748

Please take a look and join the group if you are interesting in meeting new people and making friends over drinks/dinner


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

Just 20 klicks North of Tomar there's a good social scene based at John/Wendy's cafe/bar 
https://www.facebook.com/Amigoscafebar/


----------

